# Sorry this topic is a repeat... add comments to other thread



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

I just moved tanks and found ONE single fry....what do I do???? the father died so i would LOVE to keep this guy alive. PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

When did the father die?

And why did it die?


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

this isnt usually my area but maybe hatch it some baby brine shrimp to eat.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

platinum1683 said:


> this isnt usually my area but maybe hatch it some baby brine shrimp to eat.


I got the shrimp eggs waiting for it to hatch. father died because my parents (im away at school) moved him to his new home without me knowing and it was too cold and the shock killed him.


----------

